# looking for rollers in california



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, im looking for some rollers here in san diego california or near by area for a reasonable price...thanks


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

how many are you looking for?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

*Gotcha*

Give me a ring tonight...I've got as many rollers as you need avail...I'll give you details over phone

Jason


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Cant thank you enough Jason!!!! Im looking forward...Thank you so much Brother!!!


----------

